# Hello from Sunny Portugal



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi,

I'm Pedro. I live in Cascais (near Lisbon, capital city of Portugal, european union) . The portuguese are huge sea lovers (good fishermen).

I mostly enjoy Shoreline Fishing ( Surf Casting, Beach Leadgering, Pier Fishing, Float Fishing, Buldo Fishing, etc.) also Boat Fishing (Big Game, Deep Sea Fishing). And occasionally I also enjoy sweet or fresh water fishing (spinning, boulagnaise fishing, french fishing, float fishing). I take part and collaborate in sportive fishing contests (federate and not federate ones) and Im also instructor in sportive fishing couses.

I write for sportive fishing journals and magazines (national and foreign ones) and I'm the author of the books Shoreline Fishing– Techniques and Secrets (Editorial Caminho, 1999) and Fishing without Secrets (Editorial Caminho, to be published in the Spring of 2005).

I hope to have fun in this group but also to learn techniques, fishing materials, fish specs, etc. of the great USA.

Happy Hollidays

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Greetings Pedro,
Welcome to the group.

(I'm not going to even ask what "French Fishing" is.  )


Rick
aka


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome aboard Alforreca from the Sunshine State.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Thank you for your welcome.

lolololo, those french are "crazy" .

They invented the hardest way to catch carp. I dont know if you have that technique in USA?, but it's a common technique in Europe. 

They use a 9 to 14 meters rod without reel. On the tip of the rod there is an elastic and the line is attached to it. To land the fish they have to dismount the rod part by part (+/- 1 meter parts).

Have you got this technique in the USA?, what's it called?

I think they invented better things  

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

I would like to show a couple of photos of this technique.

Is it possible to post photos?

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

"14" meter rod ??
  
and take the rod apart to land the fish??
Nope, never seen that.

To post pictures in the gallery you need to be a "supporter".

If the pictures exist on the web somewhere you can insert them in a post as a link. Copy the web address of the picture into your clipboard, click on the icon above the text window that looks like a mountain. 

.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Thank you. Take a look at this.....  


http://florence.noury.free.fr/html/galerie/peche/agrainage.html

http://jcpoiret.com/bapw/index.html?page=peche/competition/Paris_2001_photos.htm

http://www.mondialpeche.fr/coup.php


Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Never have seen that kinda fishin before but they would definatly win in the longest pole catagory.  Thanks for sharing .


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Alforreca said:


> those french are "crazy" .
> They invented the hardest way to catch carp.


Hmmm... I think you summed it up pretty good.

40+ foot long rod. I think the fish would have the leverage advantage.

FYI, here's an example of how a inserted linked image looks. From one of your links.












.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Welcome Pedro..*

*Without doubt* this will be interesting exchanging ideas from across the Atlantic to Europe! I'm sure with the knowlege on this board,and your knowlege of techniques in Europe,much will be learned..

Do you have to long-cast over there,like in England? Do you have big saltwater fish similar to ours? Just curious,I'm ignorant as far as fishing in Portugal or any other European country for that matter..


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks Bubbablue











By the way......Yours truly....

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Looking forward to that Drumdum...just excuse my poor english sometimes.

Portugal is diferent from England .... Sometimes we have to long-cast but for diferent reasons.... In some areas of England they do that because of high tide variation levels (minimum VS maximum) that doesn't happens in Portugal.

Portugal shores are a mixture of rocky areas and beautiful sand beaches (60% - 40%). We have one Atlantic cost (west) and a Mediterranean Cost (South).
http://www.raileurope.com/images/images/eurail_net_map_03.gif

Check this out...  
http://www.portugal.org/index.shtml

Here we long-cast to catch some fish species, like Tintureiras "Shark", etc. Usually that's not necessary for most species (Sea Bass, Conger Eel, Bream, Blacktail, Grey and Gold Mullet, Atherine, Sarb, Mackerel, Garpike, Guilt Head, Coal Fish, Forkbeard, Scad, Warm Cod, Squid, Octupus and manyyyyyyyyy other species.

We also have big species here for Shoreline fishing, they are not common like in Africa or South America but, an experienced fishermen can probably catch a big one once a year.


p.s. Bubbablue is it possible to do the same with a flash file?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Alforreca said:


> Bubbablue is it possible to do the same with a flash file?


I have no idea, but I'm guessing not.

Couple of questions about French Fishing.

What are the reasons for the long pole, besides the obvious "giving the fish a real good chance". Does it have to do with presentation? Not to spook the fish in other words, as in fly fishing?

Also, how are the pole sections joined? Just slid together or are they mechanically connected somehow? Was just thinking that if something big got on there, he could just swim happily away with the last 1 meter section dragging along.

Won't see your response for awhile. Off to play with the GF.

cheers...

Rick


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Just testing a flash


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

It's Obvious That Pedro Alves is one knowledgable angler and very serious Fisherman. Wow! Talk about motivating a fisherman to break out the gear. His web links have got to be the Best designed sound and action fishing information sites I've ever had the Pleasure visiting. I"m personally looking forward to reading his postings here....Welcome aboard Pedro .......Noah!


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

The French aren't that crazy, that technique just seems crazy...  

They use that technique for competition (for special match fishing lanes)



















http://www.sea-river-news.com/20_compet.jpg


This technique allows them to fish exactelly the spot here they are "feeding" attracting the fish with small amounts of bait using a sling-shot or throwing small bait balls. 
If you use other fishing techniques in these places, the currents would almost make it impossible, your rig would go downstream an probably be tangled with the guy "next door" or be slammed against lane wall.

The pole sections are slid together and the pole must be used in the horizontal (if you try to lift in the vertical a 14 meter pole, it would probably break). You can only use the pole in the vertical (to land the fish) on the last 2 or 3 sections (2 to 3 meters pole).

If you happen to catch a big one it would probably escape breaking the rig line 0,14 to 0,6 mm.....almost invisible to our eyes. A secret (In match, it's better to catch many small to middle sized fish than a big one). Let me explain, if you catch a 3 to 4kg carp it will take 40 to 1 hour to land it, in the same amout of time you can catch about twenty 0,5 kg carp (10Kg)

Have Fun Rick.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Thank you very much Noah....Kind words.

Regards
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*International Board - Hey Flea....*

Flea - Ever thought about an International Board?

Pedro - Well done sites... Wish I could read Portugese.. (speak a little Spanish so I can get the drift of what you guys are talking about.)


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Those websites and the things I write are my humble way to protect the sea and the fish species that we love so much.

Thank you Bob....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Your English is fine,Pedro.. If you can "decipher" my spelling I have absolutly no problem with your English... 

Question: Coalfish? Is that your term for a Cobia?? IF SO,let us hear some of the techniques used over there,livebait,jigs,chum,and dead bait,as is the case here??


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

They are not the same........check ou this fine website:









Specs:
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Rachycentron&speciesname=canadum

http://www.fishbase.org/thumbnails/jpg/tn_Povir_u1.jpg
Specs:
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Pollachius&speciesname=virens
The Coalfish "Pollachius Virens" is a Gagidae....Cod Familly.

I have 3 major shoreline techniques, Float Fishing, Surf Casting (beach leadgering) and, Buldo Fishing.
I ONLY use natural bait (dead or alive) in float and surf.
I also try to use natural bait for Buldo but sometimes, when that's not possible I use artificial (plastic)  bait. Rapala, Raglou, etc.

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Nope never caugth a Cobia  

Are they comon in the US?, and what about your bait, do you use more natural or artificial bait?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Pedro. 
The French method seems to be a strange way to fish to me, but I'm guessing that some our ways may seem strange to them too.

You also mentioned Buldo Fishing. That's another term I'm not familiar with. Did some net searching and it appears that you cast out a bottom lure with a long pole and then drag the lure in?? If so, it sounds similar to our jigging.

Can't help you on the cobia question. Fished for them years ago by boat using casted lures, but that was in Florida, a different state farther south from where I live now. I believe I hung onto one this summer while bottom fishing with a large chunk of fresh bait fish. I'm only guessing it was a cobia, but never saw it as it took all of my line. (200m) They are fast swimming good fighters.

Interesting exchange of information.
As was said before, welcome aboard!
.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Buldo Fishing is not exactelly like that Rick. Buldo is the name of the floater, this speciall floater needs to be calibrated with water to gain weight (from 60gr, up to 160 gr.) but, after being calibrated it still needs to float (not to sink).

I dont know how is this floater called in english, in portuguese "bóia de água" or "buldo", in french is "boule d'eau", in english it should be something like water ball or water floater?? may be someone may help with the proper name!.

The rod is usualy around 3,60m to 4,20m long for powerful cast (2 parts, not telescopic). The reel needs to be sturdy with 4:1 ratio (more or less).

The best bait are juvenile or small sardines, mackerel, mullet, "peixe-rei", etc. When they are not available we use artificial baits like "rapala". "raglou", etc.

We use this technique to make a long cast (60 to 120 meters) from the shoreline (pier, beach, etc. ) into the surf or the shallow water of the sand banks outside the beaches. We usually catch surface to mid-water preadators like sea bass, royal mackerel, tintureira, etc.

We also use this technique to safelly cast from a boat into to the dangerous sand banks.

Is this technique common in USA?, it should!, you are masters producing and using artificial bait.

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

In Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, it's generally called Buldo. I think I found out the english name.....bullrag???? could anyone help???






































Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Wow... I've haven't seen or used one of those in years. 
Don't know if I got them in the US or when I lived in Italy in the 70s. 

They may be common elsewhere in the US, but I haven't seen or used one in over 20 years. My memory was that they were neat. Float and water weight combined.

Hey, I learned two fishy things today. In the dead of winter too. Cool! 

.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Nope never caugth a Cobia
> 
> Are they comon in the US?, and what about your bait, do you use more natural or artificial bait?


 At times folks in US use the slang term "Coalfish" or "Ling" for them,but most call them cobia.. No,you are right doesn't resemble your "coalfish" in any way.. 

They are caught on both,natural and artificials..
In clear water we use jigs mostly,but they will at times take flys and topwater.. Live bait works well off piers,or boats when the water has some clarity to it.. Cut bait,such as,menhaden,mullet,spot,or other baitfish,works well when water isn't that clear,such as in sounds or bays. When fishing off beaches,cut bait seems to be the most effective way of getting strikes,although if cobia are seen on top,a jig can be very effective as well.. When boat fishing,chum(ground up fish) is used and can,without a doubt increase your chances of seeing one..

They can grow over 100lbs,and pull like bulldogs..


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Alforreca, welcome to pier and surf. Thank you for learning English, and sharing your knowledge with us. Two things strike me about this picture. These guys are serious about their fishing competion, and it appears that they don't let cold weather interfere.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Welcome to the board Alforreca, the Buldo your talking about is something like what we call a casting bubble or float. What we use for casting a light lure or fly,there are two types one being solid and the other you can fill with a little amount of water for extra weight for distance.They come in clear or lite green,blue plastic.  TRIGGER


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Don't know if I got them in the US or when I lived in Italy in the 70s.
> .


Sorry for the delayed msg..had to sleep  

Lived in Italy Rick?, Fished much there?, That's also a paradise for Surf-C.

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> They can grow over 100lbs,and pull like bulldogs..



Grrrrr never caught one....please send me a live one by e-mail.  

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

can't fish today said:


> Alforreca, welcome to pier and surf. Thank you for learning English, and sharing your knowledge with us. Two things strike me about this picture. These guys are serious about their fishing competion, and it appears that they don't let cold weather interfere.


Thank you, my pleasure, I've also been learning with this great forum.

About french fishing........those guys are veryyyyy serious.......do you know the price of 14 meter 450 gpa carbon rod????......the cheapest one's cost around $600 USD and the most expensive around $15.000 USD.....
Each of those guys have at least 5 rods....

Not only that but many other stuff as you may see in the pic....they are fully geared up......with the best money can buy.

The french have a considerable fishing industry.


Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Welcome to the board Alforreca, the Buldo your talking about is something like what we call a casting bubble or float. What we use for casting a light lure or fly,there are two types one being solid and the other you can fill with a little amount of water for extra weight for distance.They come in clear or lite green,blue plastic.  TRIGGER



Yes....it seems the same....but these one's are heavy duty....for med-to-big lures or bait.
We have got 3 types here:
- Transparent plastic: Have to fill it with water to calibrate
- Solid Color: (green, red, red fluo) Already calibrated
- Sponge Color: (red) It's not exactelly a sponge (but similar, harder)...It absorves the sea water and auto calibrates

I prefer the tradicional transparent (very cheap)....you can fill it with water.....or......with other colored things  

I also produce a special one.........I have the long-cast record for a buldo floater (not official)  .........Let me just say that involves half a buldo, a golf ball and,.......other thing.................Should see it fly away.....  

If you want I'll take a photo with my phone and post it  

Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Alforreca said:


> Lived in Italy Rick?, Fished much there?, That's also a paradise for Surf-C.


Lived in Pisa for 4 years in the late 70s. Unfortunately, I didn't do much fishing while I was there. That was in my younger days so I was more interested in the local "culture"... (actually it was the food, the wine and the women.)   

Did some snorkeling at Marina di' Pisa, Cinque Terre and Brindisi too. Lots of octopus and spiny urchins. About all I remember. I think the clothing optional beaches caught my attention more than the marine life. 
.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

WELCOME...the "buldo" is used often in michigan on streams to keep the lure at a set depth...only name i've ever heard them called is a spin float...they work very well...i have never even thought of using one in virginia(don't know why)...i'll have to try as i have a few...very interesting thread...thanks


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

rattler said:


> only name i've ever heard them called is a spin float...they work very well


Thanks rattler.....
Spin float.....sounds logical. I heard the name "bullrag".....but I dont know if it's true....or what it means.....  

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> I think the clothing optional beaches caught my attention more than the marine life.
> .


The world famous Pisa Tower... 

*
*
*
___*___


hehehehe......They have also beautifull marine life.........Mermaids  

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Grrrrr never caught one....please send me a live one by e-mail.
> 
> Pedro Alves
> 
> Pedro,can't send ya one live,this would be the next best thing.. This is a freind of mine with the NC state record from last yr,115,I believe.. He caught this on a 3oz jig,tipped with a strip of squid.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Wow!
Surprised he could still stand up after bringing that hoss in.  

It had to feel like a freight train. 
.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Pedro,can't send ya one live,this would be the next best thing.. This is a freind of mine with the NC state record from last yr,115,I believe.. He caught this on a 3oz jig,tipped with a strip of squid.


Beautiful, magnificient fishing... congratulations to your friend

The Coalfish are also huge....not in Portugal because they need colder waters....Take a look at this one's caught in England....


















They are big....but nothing like that Cobia monster......The biggest Coalfish I caught was 3 Kg using a "bombarda"

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Do you fish with Bombardas in USA?


























______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

The Cobia and Coal Fish are distant realitives belonging to the Cod Family of fishes. The Coal fish is a Cool water tempered species and the Cobia a warm water tempered species. Similar slang names have been used to describe them both including the European term "Coley". In North American the more excepted word used to define the Ling Cod is "Cobia" though many other dozen names are used in describing the wonderful fish. In Portuguese the definitive spellings of the same Species of Ling Cod or Cobia are (Bacalhan, Foguesteiro-Galego, or Peixe-Sargento)......the latter in english would be SargeantFish. Neither is it available with-in the fisheries there. The Coal fish is considered a poor tablefare Item, While the Cobia is highly prized as a food trophy! .......Bon'apetite


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Do you fish with Bombardas in USA?


Not with that exactly, however we have some floats that resemble them that I have fished for freshwater panfish/crappie/etc...

Are these used on those long rods and mainly for carp, or are they casted?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Do you fish with Bombardas in USA?
> 
> 
> ______________________
> Pedro Alves


Pedro,they look simular to some of the floats I have used freshwater fishing.. Are they used to keep a livebait near the top?

Here is one of the jigs I was speaking of earlier for the cobia,there are many varietys and jigs simular with different shapes and sizes. They also catch other species stripers,drum,and jacks for example..










This is a pic of a Red Drum,my favorite fish. This one took a sea mullet head,but they also will take these jigs,and other ones simular..


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

noah said:


> In Portuguese the definitive spellings of the same Species of Ling Cod or Cobia are (Bacalhan, Foguesteiro-Galego, or Peixe-Sargento)......the latter in english would be SargeantFish. Neither is it available with-in the fisheries there. The Coal fish is considered a poor tablefare Item, While the Cobia is highly prized as a food trophy! .......Bon'apetite


Impressive research noah....specially the portuguese names .... Just want to had the portuguese name "Badejo", also very popular.

I dont agree with you about the fact that the coal fish are poor tablefare....... we find them excelent (fish soup, fried or even boiled. If they are both from the Cod family they must be good food.  

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> Not with that exactly, however we have some floats that resemble them that I have fished for freshwater panfish/crappie/etc...
> 
> Are these used on those long rods and mainly for carp, or are they casted?


They have to be casted.......and.......I dont think they are exactelly floaters or sinkers...... some authors call them floaters others sinkers.

In my books I refer to them as "bombardas", neither a floater or a sinker....... a "new" category of fishing gear.

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Pedro,they look simular to some of the floats I have used freshwater fishing.. Are they used to keep a livebait near the top?


The bombardas are use to keep the bait in mid to deep waters. Thera are bombardas with high "floating" capability.... ex: 1 meter deep. But for those situations we prefer the Buldo that actually floats. These are used in fresh water.

The sea bombardas are usually heavier ( 20gr to 60gr) and with less floating capability. (5 to 20 meters deep).

When buying a bombarda you have to conjugate it's weight for casting with it's floating capability. This means that you could have tow bombardas with the same weight (40 gr.) but with diferent floating or sinking capabilities (one 8 meters deep, other 15 meters).

The same applies to the floating-sinking capability. Tow bombardas with the same floating-sinking capability (8 meters) may have different casting capabilities (different weight, one 20gr other 40gr).

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Here is one of the jigs I was speaking of earlier for the cobia,there are many varietys and jigs simular with different shapes and sizes. They also catch other species stripers,drum,and jacks for example..


We dont use jigs here  , the stores haven't got them......I dont know why......may be tradition ??????? I've bought some in the internet, tried and liked them......... We have a grey sea bass that would love to take a bite at those red and with jigs.... At leat they are crazy about that red and with rapala. I think you know the one.....  

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> This is a pic of a Red Drum,my favorite fish. This one took a sea mullet head,but they also will take these jigs,and other ones simular..



Huge one? We haven't got Red Drum....It's body looks like a sturgeon   

Tell more about the red drum???????please...


______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

The Coal fishes metabolizing process and its effects on the consumption of it's diet intake higher of oily fishes makes for some interesting changes in the Coal fishes meaty structure. That portion taken from the fish as consumption , Fillets, ie. Much different taste and texture than that of other members of the Cod family. The substance of which you derive much darker and oilier fillets similar to several members of the Mackeral family. Who too have a diet higher in Oily fishes. Simply because theres more oily fishes for them to eat. In a more simplitist manner theres an Ole' American standard that say's. "You are what you eat". This hold true for fishes. In no way did I mean to imply that the
coal fish is entirely with with-out foodstuff merit. 
Nor that we Americans hold a more appropriate
standard either. I've have enjoyed the Taste of Coal fish on several occassion via Portuguse soups having Friends who are from Portugal living in the states prepare it for me. The entire dish was enjoyed and emptied.
Often many fishes are considered an imortant part of a diet or the pallet of others including ourselves. Leaving the taste issue or tablefare quality issue .......on the Tounge of the beholder. Certainly a very subjective subject. More often tablefare ratings of particular species of fish come from how well they store frozen and does these storage issues effect the texture and taste qualities of the meat of the fish. One might compare the quality and taste of a fish "fresh' verses stored and find an unliking quality with the latter. Ling Cod simply holds up better and retains a higher subjective quality than that of the Coal fish. This has absolutley nothing to do with a personal taste bud issue. Many U.S east Coast anglers today refute the Quality of lets say a "Bluefish' another fish high in an Oily Dietarty intake. Yet are considerations given by those to whether the fish is a yearling or an aging fish who certainly has eaten more oily fish? How was it stored? How was it Prepared? How was it battered, Was the fish cooked in fresh Oil. ie. All things that would certainly effect the quality of the end product..Tablefare. It is often said that a Bluefish should taste like a Bluefish or a Flounder Fillet should taste like a Flounder. Yet if handled,cleaned, stored, fillet, and
prepared similiarly the Likehood of anyone detecting a difference would be Null and Void via their taste buds.............Bon' appetite


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

welcome to the board, Pedro.
here's another red drum. Although not as pretty as Drumdum's....









You may get a book written from DD if you ask him to tell you more about red drum  

He's probably forgotten more about them than many of us have learned. But, for many folks, the red ones are the pinnacle of surf fishing.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

noah said:


> In no way did I mean to imply that the
> coal fish is entirely with with-out foodstuff merit.
> Nor that we Americans hold a more appropriate
> standard either. I've have enjoyed the Taste of Coal fish on several occassion via Portuguse soups having Friends who are from Portugal living in the states prepare it for me. The entire dish was enjoyed and emptied.


Happy to know you have some portuguese friends there. I know that you didn't mean to imply that and, when I say that Portuguese like to eat Coal fish I probably should say the we eat almost all the fish species that we fish (sport and commercial).
Much more than North Americans, the portuguese are the secound fish eaters in the world (Japanese are the firts) "per capita". We are fish crazy  .
Generally speaking, the portuguese like oily (fat) fish meat than dry fish meat. The fish oil (specially the Cod) is full of rich nutrients. Also, the fish fat is generally speaking, not bad for your heart. Our pharmacy still sell Cod Liver Oil, "High in vitamins A and D, and essential omega 3 oils. For hundreds of years Cod Liver Oil was used in the prevention and treatment of everything from minor infections to the most severe cases of chronic joint pain. Cod Liver Oil helps the liver, and it strengthens bones. It improves brain function, nervous system, and the production of prostaglandin."
I'm just sad because we haven't got Ling Cod here, I'm sure that we would love it too.  

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> He's probably forgotten more about them than many of us have learned. But, for many folks, the red ones are the pinnacle of surf fishing.


Yours is pretty too.

Drumdum is an expert. Just the right man to give some pointers "or write me a book" about red drum. I hope!! 

If I ever went to USA this is the fish to hunt down?! Your Surf Casting Emperor! Well, he looks magnificient in those photos.

I noticed that your fish coloration is yellowish and DD is green. Is that because of the photo?.....dead fish decoloration? Male VS Female colors? Diferent sea beds different colors?


______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Drum? Those little things aren't Drum.....

THIS is a drum  










51.5 inches of reel-ripping power....

Oughta be the surf record this year for VA.

Caught by our friend HangukNamja, AKA NTKG.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> .
> 
> I noticed that your fish coloration is yellowish and DD is green. Is that because of the photo?.....dead fish decoloration? Male VS Female colors? Diferent sea beds different colors?


He bought it at the store. Think it is plastic or foam.... Shows that picture to impress people.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

> I noticed that your fish coloration is yellowish and DD is green. Is that because of the photo?.....dead fish decoloration? Male VS Female colors? Diferent sea beds different colors?


Definitely not dead fish decoloration. We release them in most states here. Probably has more to do with your sea beds theory. They are actually copper colored, hence the name red drum. I'm sure lighting in photos makes a difference too.

yeah Bob, that sure is a beeg juan!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Puppy Drum*

While we are bragging... Let me show you the juvenile version of those monsters....

This is a "Puppy" Drum....


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Highcap56..........your looks like a torpedo.......beautifull  

Where is the best state to cath them, if there is one?!......getting my luggage ready to fly there tomorrow.........  

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

> He bought it at the store. Think it is plastic or foam.... Shows that picture to impress people.


yeah, Highcap hasn't saved up enough $$$ to get him one.........


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Probably has more to do with your sea beds theory.


May be DrumDum could help about that?

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> This is a "Puppy" Drum....


Is that your common rig for them.....looks simple and fragile........after I know the fish specs i'll design a rig for it........for the board to comment  

To catch them you need to long or short cast?

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Is that your common rig for them.....looks simple and fragile........after I know the fish specs i'll design a rig for it........for the board to comment
> 
> To catch them you need to long or short cast?


It is a "Fish Finder" rig.









Weight goes on the clip, size dependent on the current. Usually from 4-10 oz. Line slides freely through the eye so the bait can swing in the surf.

The drum in my photo was caught in the wash, ahead of the first set of breaking waves so it was not that long of a cast. Maybe 60 meters. Some are caught further out past the breakers.

We have to "read" the beach and look for holes, out-sucks, and sloughs. Then we see how lucky we are...

That particular lead (some don't like it) is called a Sputnik as it looks like a satellite. Has metal legs that spread and help hold bottom, so a lighter weight can do the work of a heavier one.

These rigs are really quite durable. We use a 50 lb+ shock leader with 16-20 lb. mono or braided line.

I have broken a few off, but for the most they hold up quite well.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Where is the best state to cath them, if there is one?!......getting my luggage ready to fly there tomorrow.........



Virginia and North Carolina are good places to catch them.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I hear that they they're great to fish for in South Carolina. They stock the fish there in the tidal creeks as little juveniles. I guess I'll get in to them when I go to live there in March, and they'll still be in season! I'll give you all a heads up if they start moving through the Carolinas.

Red Drum PDF file. Very informative.
SC DNR's Red Drum page 

ps. this has to be the thread with the most posts in the least amount of time.

There's a lot less FHB's down in Charleston. I hope it's not elbow to elbow like Lynnhaven.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Red Drum PDF file. Very informative.


Thanks for the *.pdf...I'm going to read it carefully.......

Highcap56...........Are you brave to test one of my rigs?  

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Highcap56...........Are you brave to test one of my rigs?


Why certainly! 

I would even send you some American goodies if you tell me what you want to try, or what you are looking for.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

What about this monsters....got them there?











My personal record Surf-Casting for conger is 16kg.......not bad.......the biggest I've seem caugh Surf-C in my village was 42kg monster.

They give such a hard fight that my juvenille (16kg) pulled me inside the sea.......my brother had to grab me........Yes....the drag as to be closed.......

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> tell me what you want to try



Simple......I'm going to design 2 rigs for Red Drum.....One easy, cheap, old fisherman style (low tech)....One more complex (high tech), probably have to buy some stuff, not too much. 

I'll draw them....take a pic with my cell phone and post it......

Want to try?

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Want to try?



Sure ... I am ready when you are.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

I'll have them ready after the new year


______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> Yours is pretty too.
> 
> Drumdum is an expert. Just the right man to give some pointers "or write me a book" about red drum. I hope!!
> 
> ...


 "Expert"????????   

Write a book?? >> I have a "lifesize picture" of that,misspelled and improper English all over that thing,not to mention about half of it left out... 


I can show you my rigs though...

This is the rig I use off the piers. I use a J hook here,many don't but I have found it to be much more effective when a rod is laid against the rail with the clicker on and light drag..










This is a circle hook rig that I use out of the surf and boat for both stripers and drum. This is a very efficent way to catch them from the surf or boat because your drag is adjusted close to fighting pressure on the strike,unlike on the pier..










If you notice there is a very short leader,this aids in the cast. It keeps the bait from helecopertoring when in flight.. Sometimes,but not always the distance of the cast can be important.. Couldn't get a good shot of my fishing rod tonight,this is the best I could do.. The rod is a Breakaway 1509 and the reel is a Diawa 20 grandwave with 20lb test mono on it.. This is pretty much a standard fishing rod and reel for drum..










As far as the colors of the fish I think Dr Bubba has it.. I've found that in the sound (our backwaters),fish seem to be more of a coppery color and the fish that have been in the ocean a while seemed more washed out in color..

If you will look at the fish in my pic it has a tag near the dorsil. This is our way of finding out thier growth rate and migration patern.. You can keep a fish from 18 to 27" in length over or under that you must release it. This is in NC many states vary in the law..These are magnificent fighters,and deserve to swim free,because the growth rate on these fish is very slow..
Also,those rigs above aren't etched in stone,drum will take jigs,many different types of lures,and flys too..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Alforreca said:


> Where is the best state to cath them, if there is one?!......getting my luggage ready to fly there tomorrow.........


It's a fall fishery. The pups show up in August/September, while the bigger ones peak in September/October in Virginia and North Carolina.

There's a separate fishery in South Carolina and Florida that has a completely different schedule. I'm sure some folks from there will chime in.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> If you notice there is a very short leader,this aids in the cast. It keeps the bait from helecopertoring when in flight..


Thanks with the help.
We dont use rigs like that  , I'm going to test one of yours...  It looks sturdy for conger eel.

The Fish won't mind a swivel barrel so close to the hooked bait?
Round hooks...curved in point......hummm. We usually use straighter ones.
And you don't use silicone perls between the the swivel barrel and the sinker swivel to soften the cast blow? 
How long is that rod? 3,90 m? 4,20 m?or bigger? And the reel, except for England, The rest of Europe uses vertical spool reels....

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

sand flea said:


> It's a fall fishery. The pups show up in August/September, while the bigger ones peak in September/October in Virginia and North Carolina.
> 
> There's a separate fishery in South Carolina and Florida that has a completely different schedule. I'm sure some folks from there will chime in.


Have to wait until fall........  ................won't catch that new year plane anymore   
Nevertheless I'll post the 2 rigs for your comments? Just don't tell me they are alien   

Thanks sand flea


______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Please....could some one tell me if there are any conger eel in USA........

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Not in my area.
Never heard of or seen one until you posted the picture. From the looks of him, bet he put up a fun fight.

.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Not in my area.
> Never heard of or seen one until you posted the picture. From the looks of him, bet he put up a fun fight.
> 
> .


Trully the best fight I'de ever had....

These beauties are too much.......strong as bull....after being landed they can still survive without sea water for 2 hours. Their mouth is full of dangerous teeth. Never.......never try to take the hook out of these guys mouth........they are like crocodiles......when they feel something inside the mouth it closes (impossible to open). You have to fight with them with a closed drag because if they swim back to their rocky hole....forget it.....








Worse only the morey eel (wound always gets infected).










______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Congers are caught off the East Coast: _Conger eels range from Cape Cod to the northern Gulf of Mexico. They are also found in the eastern Atlantic._ (link)

They just aren't targeted very often by U.S. anglers.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Alforreca said:


> The Fish won't mind a swivel barrel so close to the hooked bait?
> 
> 
> Round hooks...curved in point......hummm. We usually use straighter ones.
> ...


No....the object of the short leader is too prohibit the bait from helocoptering during the cast.The bait usuall will swim in the current,and the object of this rig is to ease off the drag,
and let the circle hook,hook the fish for you.It is a good idea to off-set your hook,prior to tieing ter leader to barrel swivel.
the pearls,which we call beads are to be tied as a shock absorber,but others will debate placing the before or after the swivel(attaching to sinker)

Pedro,by your pics,you are one heck of a PortugalFB....tight lines...come visit us on this side of the water!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Pedro*

Many will debate as NS4D said.. I don't feel as though the plastic bead absorbs anything from the knot,on the contrary,I believe it actually aids in abrading it.. The reason why many of us put the bead above the sinker swivel,is this: When in a crowded area or when you have multiple rods up you can get tangled easily.. We tie 50 lb test "shockline" to the running line,to prevent a breakoff in the cast. The shocker is used also to handle a heavy fish in the surf or pier,when the fish is close to being landed. The bead above the sinker will stop the sinker from riding up the line and hanging on your knot. If it does this the sinker will grab other lines and tangle them while you are fighting the fish.. Others may argue this,but I've seen this happen too many times,and a lot of fish lost because of it..

I saw the Grey Seabass,along with the other related species on the other thread. Magnificent,looked like some tasty fish too!!  Eels in the US are not the most sought after species,even though as you say,one that size would put up a heck of a battle..  You got to understand,many folks in US have a "thing" about eels... 

PS The rod in the pic was 12 ft 3 inches,I don't know how that converts into centimeters???


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Congers are caught off the East Coast: _Conger eels range from Cape Cod to the northern Gulf of Mexico. They are also found in the eastern Atlantic._ (link)
> 
> They just aren't targeted very often by U.S. anglers.


Thanks sand flea......

Let me tell you that you dont know what you are missing.
I've seem movies in Discovery Channel about Cape Cod, It seems wonderful to float fish there from the rocks.....
Anyone from there, or fished there?


______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> No....the object of the short leader is too prohibit the bait from helocoptering during the cast.
> 
> ...and let the circle hook,hook the fish for you.
> 
> Pedro,by your pics,you are one heck of a PortugalFB....tight lines...come visit us on this side of the water!



Thanks Nsearch4Drum...Maybe one day I'll visit you guys there.

I understand the concept of a swivel barrel and such a short leader...Do you guys use that for lots of species or just the drum. I ask that because in my country only one fish specie would attack that bait (Conger Eel), congers are not peculiar about what they see near the bait (our waters are usually glassy and the fish species have usually good eye sight). Here not many other species would attack that.

And about the circle hook. Here we say the opposite. For circle hooks with curved in point it is best for the fisherman hook the fish while holding the rod (after being hooked these hooks are better to keep the fish hooked until landed). For straighter hooks with straight point, it hooks the fish for you but you have a higher probability of "unhooking" the fish during battle until you land it.

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> We tie 50 lb test "shockline" to the running line,to prevent a breakoff in the cast.
> 
> I saw the Grey Seabass,along with the other related species on the other thread. Magnificent,looked like some tasty fish too!!  Eels in the US are not the most sought after species,even though as you say,one that size would put up a heck of a battle..  You got to understand,many folks in US have a "thing" about eels...
> 
> PS The rod in the pic was 12 ft 3 inches,I don't know how that converts into centimeters???


Yes, I see you point about the silicone beads or the shockline. To tell you the truth we use both systems here, depends on the specie, rig and sinker. We usually use a red marker bead and we choose between "shockline", silicone beads, silicone tube, elastic band for sinker, etc.

The grey seabass is one of the most expensive fish species here. Around 25 USD/ 1Kg, depends of the season. It's a very important specie for sport and commercial fishing and gives an huge surface fight, they are hard to catch and not very abundant.

Your rod as 3,80 meters (excelent for powerful casts...but a little short for me (I like them 4,00 or 4,20 meters) around 14 ft.

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I hooked a Conger one night at the third island of the CBBT, first one that I'd ever seen, It was so large that the captain refused to bring it aboard. Believe me! Once I saw the size of it's head I was only too happy to cut my line!


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Dyhard said:


> I hooked a Conger one night at the third island of the CBBT, first one that I'd ever seen, It was so large that the captain refused to bring it aboard. Believe me! Once I saw the size of it's head I was only too happy to cut my line!



hehehe........you guys have a "thing" with eels......hehehe  
They have lots of bones but we eat them...  specially the meat around the belly...tasteful white meat (several species fish stew or fried).
Was it a good fight? since you caught him boat fishing.
Dont worry about cutting the line......It will take some time but, eventually he will expel the hook.

______________________
Pedro Alves
www.fisherman-bazar.tk
www.pescasemsegredos.tk


----------

